# Ten of the Best 26/27 July 2014



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Once again it is time to ask for volunteers to step up and form a team to take on the best of the best at Ten of the Best. Unfortunately we slipped to third place last year due to a number of cars not being available on the day and that included mine!!!

This year we need to field a very strong team indeed and aim for that number one spot - so who is up for a great weekend's sport representing the GTROC??

We need ten cars in the team plus reserves, some with the ability to score points in the 1/4 mile drag racing event, others to smash the 1km high speed run and some track cars to get points on the handling course. If you can do them all, all the better!

The event will take place on the weekend of Saturday 26 - Sunday 27 July at Elvington near York as usual. There will be a celebratory meal and glass of wine (or two) on the Sunday night.

If you would like to try out for the team please add your name to the list below. It might also be a good idea if you attended The Jap Show  and do a few 1/4 mile runs and prove just how good you are.

All members of the team will receive sponsorship (special pricing) on race wear, racing fuel, racing tyres and street tyres for any car they own.

VP Racing Fuel, Mickey Thompson, M&H, Hoosier, Toyo, Federal, Kumho, etc.

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.




.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.




.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Mattgtr750
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.




.[/QUOTE]


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Mattgtr750
4. Willgts
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Adrenaline rush (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi i up for it shall i bring Gundam out to play !!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Adrenaline rush said:


> Hi i up for it shall i bring Gundam out to play !!!


I had already pencilled you in on my private list so I am glad you have gone public!! Yes I will add your name to the list right now. Can you please PM me your email address and mobile number.

Cheers

Jeff


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Mattgtr750
4. Willgts
5. [email protected]
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. Adrenaline rush 
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Mattgtr750
4. Willgts
5. [email protected]
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. Adrenaline rush 
8. ATCO RIPS Bluestreak GTR R34
9. M3855
10. Jm-Imports
11. [email protected]
12. Moff
13.
14.
15.



.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Mattgtr750
4. Willgts
5. [email protected]
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. Adrenaline rush
8. ATCO RIPS Bluestreak GTR R34
9. M3855
10. Jm-Imports
11. [email protected]
12. Moff
13. Zed
14.
15.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Jeff,
I will be running my GTR at TOTB and my GTO.
If you end up in a position where you need a 10th man then let me know and I will ask Dave to change my GTR entry to be part of the GTROC team.

PS. As you have probably guesses it won't be staying standard!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What's the criteria for being part of the team? Is there a certain number? If the number of 'volunteers' exceeds that number is there some kind of try out?


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

10 cars in the team (1st post) but no idea on try outs etc.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Obviously the team should consist of the best cars/drivers we have available as winning the event is the target.

I already know some of the cars/drivers capabilities and some I have no idea. I would like to see all potential team members attend the Jap Show at Santa Pod on the weekend of Saturday 5th and Sunday 6th July for a meet and a shakedown.

Saturday will be a better day for getting on the track as Sunday being the main show day will be busy.

You can add your name to the list here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/251161-jap-show-2014-sat-05th-sun-06th-july.html

And get tickets here Product Categories GTROC Straightline Events ? GTROC

If you can only come on the Saturday you will have to pay on the gate when you arrive.

If you are unable to attend the Jap Show then let me know so we can have a chat about you and your car. PM me your phone number.

Cheers

Jeff



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Mattgtr750
4. Willgts
5. [email protected]
6. Matt J
7. Adrenaline rush
8. ATCO
9. M3855
10. Jm-Imports
11. [email protected]
12. Moff
13. Zed
14. GTR RGT
15. GTO NEMESIS
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.





.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Jeff,
> I will be running my GTR at TOTB and my GTO.
> If you end up in a position where you need a 10th man then let me know and I will ask Dave to change my GTR entry to be part of the GTROC team.
> 
> PS. As you have probably guesses it won't be staying standard!


OK understood but I will add you to the list for now.

It will not be long before you sell the GTO lol.




.


----------



## Adrenaline rush (Feb 18, 2014)

*fuel*

Hi Jeff can you phone me please when you have a minute cheers Mick


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Mattgtr750
4. Willgts
5. [email protected]
6. Matt J
7. Adrenaline rush
8. ATCO
9. M3855
10. Jm-Imports
11. [email protected]
12. Moff
13. Zed
14. GTR RGT
15. GTO NEMESIS
16. Spency1983
17.
18.
19.
20.





.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Entry list closes on Saturday 28th June.





.


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

I may be able to come if my car is of the spec you need thanks Andy


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Doza said:


> I may be able to come if my car is of the spec you need thanks Andy


Send me a pm and tell me about you and your car.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Mattgtr750
4. Willgts
5. [email protected]
6. Matt J
7. Adrenaline rush
8. ATCO
9. M3855
10. Jm-Imports
11. [email protected]
12. Zed
13. GTO NEMESIS
14. Spency1983
15. 
16. 
17.
18.
19.
20.





.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*UPDATE*

1. Ludders
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Mattgtr750
4. Willgts
5. [email protected]
6. Matt J
7. Adrenaline rush
8. ATCO
9. M3855
10. Jm-Imports
11. [email protected]
12. The Zedhed
13. GTO NEMESIS
14. Spency1983
15. W12yne
16. Vernonjones
17.
18.
19.
20.





.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Mattgtr750
4. Willgts
5. [email protected]
6. Matt J
7. Adrenaline rush
8. ATCO
9. MGT Racing
10. Jm-Imports
11. [email protected]
12. The Zedhed
13. GTO NEMESIS
14. Spency1983
15. W12yne
16. Vernonjones
17.
18.
19.
20.





.


----------



## LuisJR (Apr 23, 2014)

What are the criteria for being part of this team? I'm interested in joining this year's Best of the Best Ten of the Best.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

LuisJR said:


> What are the criteria for being part of this team? I'm interested in joining this year's Best of the Best Ten of the Best.


You have a pm




.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

If you want to come to the Jap Show get your ticket/s today as the shop shuts this evening at 9.00am.

Jeff



.


----------



## Adrenaline rush (Feb 18, 2014)

HI jeff now down jap show both days on santa pod stand sun for a bit but will escape to play at some time


----------



## Adrenaline rush (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Jeff well done on the 8 you must be well chuffed as you know we had a few spanners in the works our selfs but all being mended


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Do we have the final team yet ?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Mrw said:


> Do we have the final team yet ?


Yes we do. Including reserves the following cars will form the GTROC 2014 TOTB Team

1. Ludders
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Willgts
4. [email protected]
5. Matt J
6. Adrenaline rush
7. ATCO
8. MGT Racing
9. Jm-Imports
10. [email protected]
11. The Zedhed
12. W12yne
13. Spency1983




.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GTROC 2014 TOTB Team update

1. Ludders
2. GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
3. Willgts
4. [email protected]
5. Adrenaline rush
6. ATCO
7. MGT Racing
8. Jm-Imports
9. [email protected]
10. The Zedhed
11. W12yne
12. Spency1983




.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Please remember that each team driver gets one spare ticket. You need to buy any additional tickets required from the shop by Sunday or pay more at the gate on the day.


.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Anyone tried to book extra tickets through the shop? I can't seem to add tickets to my basket and pay for them


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It let me buy extra George. 

If you want, I can get another for you and sort out at TOTB.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

So how we all looking guys? All ready?
I'm still yet to get the car back, going to have little/no optimization time with regards to launch and map tweaks, so will just have to see how it runs straight out the box as it were.

I think we are fielding a great team this year, shame Mad Medusa isn't still about though.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

willgts said:


> So how we all looking guys? All ready?
> I'm still yet to get the car back, going to have little/no optimization time with regards to launch and map tweaks, so will just have to see how it runs straight out the box as it were.
> 
> I think we are fielding a great team this year, shame Mad Medusa isn't still about though.


Don't panic Will you have all day Saturday to work on all the little bits. Is your tuner coming along to back you up?

I agree with you we have a good team and we should do well. If not we will celebrate anyway!!

I really am looking forward to getting there!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Final reminder email will be sent out today covering most points but anything you are unsure of please pm/email/text ASAP.

Jeff



.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

willgts said:


> So how we all looking guys? All ready?



Yup, fired mine up last night & left it idling for 15mins then some woman came round complaining of the noise. This was at 18:30 and fully silenced exhaust


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The Zedhed said:


> fully silenced exhaust



Fully silenced or UNsilenced...  haha


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The Zedhed said:


> Yup, fired mine up last night & left it idling for 15mins then some woman came round complaining of the noise. This was at 18:30 and fully silenced exhaust


Couldn't have happened to a nicer noise tester :chuckle:

Welcome to our world!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

For those of you using Tom Tom etc the address is Halifax Way, Elvington, York YO41 4AU




.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

my 4" flap was fully closed..............Oh errr missus!!!! I was actually thinking the car was very quiet compaired to the Milltek system on the silver one. Obviously she didn't.


Hey Jeff guess who'se doing the timekeeping on the handling cct......................


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The Zedhed said:


> my 4" flap was fully closed..............Oh errr missus!!!! I was actually thinking the car was very quiet compaired to the Milltek system on the silver one. Obviously she didn't.
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff guess who'se doing the timekeeping on the handling cct......................


Chairman of the MLR?? :chuckle:



.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope, better still..........................













My partner


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

willgts said:


> So how we all looking guys? All ready?
> I'm still yet to get the car back, going to have little/no optimization time with regards to launch and map tweaks, so will just have to see how it runs straight out the box as it were.
> 
> I think we are fielding a great team this year, shame Mad Medusa isn't still about though.


We can lend a hand if need and ryan g will be there -

thats what team work is about..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

The Zedhed said:


> Nope, better still..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might have a try then lol


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Jm-Imports said:


> We can lend a hand if need and ryan g will be there -
> 
> thats what team work is about..


Legend. Thanks Jurgen.

You upped the power on yours since the 8.6 run? :flame:


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

The Zedhed said:


> my 4" flap was fully closed.


Is this Jamie P's old car?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

The Zedhed said:


> Nope, better still..........................
> 
> 
> My partner


Is there anything she has dreamed of owning.............?


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

willgts said:


> Is this Jamie P's old car?


The very same


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Jm-Imports said:


> might have a try then lol


That'll be a handful on the twisty cct.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

ATCO said:


> Is there anything she has dreamed of owning.............?


Yer my silver stage 4.25.....


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Ooh, nice purchase. I know it's a well sorted machine but have you done anything else to it?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

willgts said:


> Legend. Thanks Jurgen.
> 
> You upped the power on yours since the 8.6 run? :flame:


few tweeks but no slicks allowed


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

willgts said:


> Ooh, nice purchase. I know it's a well sorted machine but have you done anything else to it?


Cheers. BBK fitted and a full Albins gearset. So hopefully all the weaknesses have been removed.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> John Stocker - the rules only matter if you are actually running a car!


Good point, might be useful if I ever get my car finished though :chuckle:


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

So back to TOTB ................

Is there and entry list yet to see what we will be up against ?


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Apparently an entry list is going up tomorrow according to their Face-ache site.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I expect there will be a few Evo's and Scoobies, with a few other marques thrown in for good measure.

Do we care? No. We go do our job as per Sir Jeffries instructions and let the others match, or beat us. 

The biggest gain for us this year should be actually having 10 cars running!

You really cannot afford any DNF's and expect to compete for top honour.

DaveG


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Important announcement*

Important announcement.

I have just been informed that you might not have had a Show Pass included with your spectator ticket/s. You need one of these to get your spectator's car through to the Club area and Stand. Apparently you need to ask for a Show Pass when you arrive at the gate. Any bother text/phone me on 07886 426845 and I will sort it out.

Jeff



.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Keep to topic please people as I've just had an extensive cleanup to get this thread back to some sense of order.

If you don't like what I've done, tough shit. I'm fed up with seeing threads ruined by nonsense arguments. Yes we all like bit of banter but constant needling is tiresome. And let's not see continuation threads popping up disussing the same topics.

Thanks for your anticipated cooperation.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I will be setting off shortly for TOTB and would like to take this opportunity of wishing everyone lots of luck. We have a great team, full of positive people and if nothing else we will have a great time.

See you all tonight or in the morning. Please make sure you have my mobile number and contact me as required. I will not be visiting the forum again until tonight so no messages will be read.

07886 426845

Cheers

Jeff


.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Cheers Jeff, I'll be leaving work within the hour so see you this afternoon


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

good luck everyone, it would be good to see some times if anyone can add them here. 


harvest time for me now so no chance of me attending even just to spectate unfortunately.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Good luck team


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be coming over from the Isle of Man for this tomorrow, so hopefully catch up with a few of you.

My GTR couldn't make it though :0< - stupid isle of man steam packet


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Good luck team TOTB. Wish i was there but i can't make it this year


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

I should arrive around 5-6pm


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

PLEASE NO MORE POSTS HERE. EVERYTHING TO GO IN THE POST EVENT AREA AT http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/284594-ten-best-2014-a.html

Thanks

Jeff


.


----------

